# Muzzle Chafing muzzle



## Stormywx (Apr 26, 2015)

I am using a Baskerville ultra muzzle size 5. Fits great but it rubs on his muzzle and is causing chafing. If I loosen it , it rubs on his nose and chafes that. I'm looking to find some kind of cushioning strip that I could attach to the inside of the bars that are causing this... Any Ideas???


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Is it possible to exchange it for the next size up? It might be to small.


----------



## Stormywx (Apr 26, 2015)

Actually, it fits perfect...recommended for a gsd and fitted by my trainer. I am thinking I may need to get some of those felt strips and cut to fit the inside of the hard bit on the muzzle....


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

How long is your dog in the muzzle?


----------



## Stormywx (Apr 26, 2015)

I think I may have figured something out..... I cut strips from the soft side of Velcro (the part the rough Velcro sticks to) and attached them inside the hard rubber bars that go over his face.... we'll see if they stay on but at least they cushion his snout.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max has a long snout there is no chaffing it has to be fitted right. That muzzle looks to small to me if there is chafing I can see the chafing in your photo. I was happy with this muzzle the way it fit. I used when first introducing our pup as precaution but would of liked the plastic one it's softer for that because every time he smelled her he would bump her with the hard metal muzzle. http://leerburg.com/wirebasketmuzzl...MIk5nlm_Wk1gIVAgdpCh1MeA98EAQYAyABEgK_1PD_BwE


----------



## Stormywx (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Jenny, Actually you cannot see the chafe area in that photo... the spots are small. I think you are just seeing a lighter area on the top of his snout . When I first put it on him I made it too loose, so that top bar actually rubbed on his nose (where one of the chafing areas is) so I tightened it up to where it is in the photo and a new very small spot started chafing (under where the bar is located) , I am using the size recommended by the manufacturer and by my Trainer.... Just wondering Why do you think it looks to small? Do you have this one also ? What size did you get? Thanks.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Stormywx said:


> Hi Jenny, Actually you cannot see the chafe area in that photo... the spots are small. I think you are just seeing a lighter area on the top of his snout . When I first put it on him I made it too loose, so that top bar actually rubbed on his nose (where one of the chafing areas is) so I tightened it up to where it is in the photo and a new very small spot started chafing (under where the bar is located) , I am using the size recommended by the manufacturer and by my Trainer.... Just wondering Why do you think it looks to small? Do you have this one also ? What size did you get? Thanks.


If it is fitted right there should be no chafing. I zoomed in on the photo on my phone and can see a lot of fur missing near the top muzzle near nose area - I assumed that was the chafing you were talking about. I used the muzzle that I posted above and was no chafing. Some muzzles have different fits I would think. The wire basket muzzles seem to be bigger and fit a bit differently. 
http://leerburg.com/muzzlefit.htm


----------

